# plná výbavě



## marcinnek

Zdravím, doufám, že jsem vybrala správné vlákno - jak byste prosím přeložili Auto v plné výbavě?
děkuji za pomoc či případné odkazy.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Zdravím, chtělo by to celou větu a trochu kontextu, ale bez kontextu bych řekl
a fully-equipped car/vehicle (se vším všudy)
a high-spec car/vehicle (= high specification)
a top-of-the-range car/vehicle (= nejluxusnější model).


----------



## marcinnek

kontext jsem měla přidat, pravda - jednalo se o formulaci do inzerátu, jak napsat auto v plné výbavě, nicméně takhle mi to bude stačit  děkuji


Právě jsem narazila na formulaci LOADED, zní to logicky?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Slovo "loaded" (zatížený, plněný) bych do inzerátu rozhodně nepsal. Používá se to hovorově v přeneseném smyslu ve významu "se vší parádou", "se všemi cingrlátky", tedy o autě, které se líbí pubert'ákům.

Tady se hodí výraz "fully-equipped".


----------



## marcinnek

Dobře, díky.


----------

